# Help with Bird ID?



## Krob78 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi, hoping someone can assist with positive id for this bird. My best guess is that it is either a Western Kingbird or a Cassin's Kingbird. They appear to be very similar to me and I'm not sure I can properly Id the bird. 

The Cassin's Kingbird is rare here in Central Florida, they've been seen nonetheless. A Western Kingbird sighting is apparently somewhat rare here as well, they are known to migrate a bit south of where I'm at from my understanding. 

There are wingbars as can be seen, yet I'm told one of the more telling differences is the white chin and malar contrasting with the darker head and breast. I don't see that it this one at all. They are very similar and I'm really just not sure, hopefully someone from the midwestern states can Id it more positively for me!

Thanks all,
Ken


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 16, 2013)

Here is one more image of this little rascal, hopefully helpful for an ID. Presently my best guess is the Western Kingbird, I just don't know for sure... I thought on the Western that the tail was darker, closer to black?
Thanks again!
1/2000 sec, f/3.5, ISO 400 at 200mm with 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS II on 5D Mk III. 

Any setting suggestions to lose that noise or posterization look in the background? I seem to get this on all my 5d3 images, rarely in my 7d images...


----------



## Aggie92 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi Ken!

I think you are over-thinking the bird. Let's break it down...

It isn't a Western Kingbird because the tail does not have white edges on the outer feathers and the tail is not black.

It isn't a Cassin's Kingbird because they have a light grey head and a dull yellow breast.

What you have pictures of is a Great Crested Flycatcher. They have the beautiful lemon yellow belly and a reddish cinnamon colored tail. Plus, they are summer residents from the Great Plains eastward to the Atlantic Coast. The other two birds would be exceedingly rare finds in Florida.

I love the pictures (especially the second one!)

Nikki


----------



## sanj (Apr 16, 2013)

Little yellow bird. 

Lovely photo...


----------



## viggen61 (Apr 16, 2013)

Agreed. Great Crested Flycatcher! Nice shots!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 16, 2013)

Aggie92 said:


> Hi Ken!
> 
> I think you are over-thinking the bird. Let's break it down...
> 
> ...


Okay Nikki, Thanks! I'll run with that! It did seem to bare some resemblence to the Brown-Crested as well but they do... I had to listen to calls of both to make a final determination and agree it's a Great-Crested Flycatcher. They do have the Browns down here as well but mostly in South Florida. 

I've never seen it before so it's a great find for me! Thanks with your quick response and positive id! I liked the second one as well!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 16, 2013)

sanj said:


> Little yellow bird.
> 
> Lovely photo...


Thanks Sanj!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 16, 2013)

viggen61 said:


> Agreed. Great Crested Flycatcher! Nice shots!


Thanks Viggen, I appreciate your kindness!


----------

